# Buying in Ajman



## Frederick

Hi everybody, I am hoping to visit Ajman this year with a view to buying a flat. I can no longer stand the weather in the UK and I wondered what the cost of living is like in Ajman compared to Dubai. Also, are residency permits issued automatically and how often do they need to be renewed ? Any info on apartments currently under construction or from people already living there, would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## australia

I have asked a similar question re the visa issuance. Ajman is much cheaper than Dubai. That is where I also want to purchase a flat but I also need some guarantee that I can also live there indefinitely. I wrote to the UAE embassy a few weeks ago and have received no response.


----------



## australia

There are plenty of new construction works in Ajman - several require you to pay in instalments. Apparently the owner of the block of flats acts as the sponsor for the residency visa which is also dependent on a number of things. From my own experience a sponsor cannot guarantee a visa as the decison on the granting of a visa is made by the Govt and not by building companies. 

I am also interested in buy a flat in Ajman/Dubai and living there permanently - any further help would also be beneficial to me Thanks. By the way I have the British nationality. Nice if you could write back soon so we can talk about this more.


----------



## Sher

Hi, 
well I am from Dubai and the process of getting a visa is a bit different from what "australia" said. When you buy a freehold property in dubai/ajman you are entitled to a Residence visa of the UAE. The Owner of the building has no rights on granting the visa etc.. You just have to submit your papers including your property ownership documents to the UAE government for the visa. And after completing their process they will grant you your visa.

Its a fairly simple process and many many people are coming to dubai now because of the vast opportunities here in terms of job and good and safe living. 

If you need any assistance in buying property in dubai, do not hesitate to contact me as we have a real estate agency and would be glad to help you out.


----------



## australia

Cher, Thank you very much for this information. I am not an expert on UAE! I would, however, like to know what comes first - (1) purchase and payment of the property in UAE or (2) the residency visa. I am interested in buying a flat in Ajman, however, before I put down a deposit I need a guarantee that I can be granted a residency visa. I do not quite understand what the relationship is between (1) real estate agents that sponsor buyers and (2) the government who makes decisions on granting a visa. In most countries of the world the granting of a visa is an independent decision made by officials of the government. If the purchase of property in Ajman authomatically implies that the buyer will be granted a residency visa, what are the procedures to follow? Is the visa granted in UAE or at an emabssy? And what are the implications (e.g.) if someone has an incurable illness? I would be interested to know where I can obtain full details about the issuance of a residency visa in view of the fact that UAE embassy did not reply despite two reminders. Many thanks for your assistance.


----------



## Sher

answering your question.

As stated by emaar, one of the master developers in Dubai


Who is eligible to apply for a residence visa?

If the homeowner has no alternative means of sponsorship for a residence visa, the first owner may be sponsored by Emaar for residency in Dubai, UAE subject to the applicable immigration laws of the country. Please note that the first named owner will not be entitled to sponsorship through Emaar, if he/she is eligible for an employment visa through their employer and/or have any business in Dubai or UAE. The sponsorship by Emaar does not entitle for employment or any other business activity in the UAE. The owner has to apply through Emaar to have his/her case assessed for eligibility. 

To assess eligibility the owner needs to establish to Emaar that he/she is not eligible for any employment sponsorship and has no alternative means for sponsorship in UAE. Upon receiving this letter and the administration fee Emaar will review the application on an individual basis. This Residence Visa has to be renewed every 3 years. Administration & Immigration charges will apply.

Please note that Emaar does not provide visas for:

Parents of the applicants
Sons over age of 18
Married daughters
House Maids of some nationalities
Drivers/Houseboys
Sisters and brothers of applicants
Applicants on restricted list (Iraq, Somalia, Yemen)
Applicants who do not pass the Medical examination
Husbands of women who have applied for residence visas as sole buyers


----------



## Frederick

Thanks Sher for your well-informed info. Before I travel I will definitely contact you for further information on Ajman properties. I want to buy for myself and live in Ajman for part of the year. I would apply for residency for myself (I am an Irish national) and I would like to get a residency for my next of kin who is a Polish national as the property would pass to him when my time comes !!


----------



## Sher

Hi Frederick, It would be a pleasure to help you out in finiding your property. 

Regards,
Sher


----------



## Rimka

Sher said:


> Hi Frederick, It would be a pleasure to help you out in finiding your property.
> 
> Regards,
> Sher



Hi Sher,

All you had writing is very interesting and I thank you for that.

Concerning the residence visa, if I buy only a land in Ajman in order to build in 2 years, is it possible to get the residence visa just with the land ?

I thank you for your quick answer.

Regards,
Rimka


----------



## mbm

hi there, ajman is developing place in uae, the rates in ajman will be cheaper compared with dubai, but in dubai you will get more value for the property if you are planning for an investment.if you are intrested to buy a property in uae, you can reach me on +971502550833


----------



## Sher

Hi Rimka,
Sorry for the late reply. Well I think you wouldnt be eligible for a visa if you buy land in ajman. But thats my opinion. Will check up with the authorities and let you know about it soon.

Regards,
Sher


----------



## AnnaLuisa

Dear Sher,
I am thinking of buying in Ajman. Are you a real estate company? 
Thanks,
Anna


----------



## aktaj

hi;
I am also hoping to visit Ajman soon in pursuit to buy land to build a couple of villas. If you get any info re cost of living + land prices or any good locations to purchase please do inform us as well. Thanks


----------

